# Framingham man charged with shoplifting



## kwflatbed

Framingham man charged with shoplifting

Posted 7 hour(s) ago 
A Framingham man sporting a "Property of San Francisco Jail" 
T-shirt now faces jail time after police charged him with 
shoplifting at Walmart on Thursday.


----------

